# GT: Game 2 - Clippers vs Hawks



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*<center>







vs








Friday November 4th, 2005
7:30 PM Pacific
FSNW; KTLK AM 1150*
*
HAWKS PROJECTED STARTERS:*




































Joe Johnson/Josh Smith/Josh Childress/Al Harrington/Zaza Pachulia

*CLIPPERS PROJECTED STARTERS:*




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Even though I'm confident they will win, the Clippers shouldn't take the Hawks lightly. Hopefully, Mobley will have a better shooting performance than he had against the Sonics. Can't wait 'til Friday!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re:*

yea, although he didnt play well tonight Cuttino should attempt some more drives to the hoop 

to take the place of Corey in that aspect atleast....and yea...i think 3s are gonna be huge too...


if they would have made more 3s tonight against the Sonics, and they Sonics wouldnt have made

so many it would have been a route...

but Sam got the Clutch 3s   

as for Atlanta, ima try to go to the game anyonek now if its sold out yet???man i want to see some

sellouts man, its even more exciting when its a packed house....like when it was Jeff Mcinnis, Darius

Q n Lamar i remember they used to sell out alot of games cuz Darius was exciting i hope this 

season brings the same type of excitement and atmosphere and motivates the fans to show up 



anyway the Hawks *still excited over tonights win*, i think the only person who creates a matchup

problem is Joe Johnson, and if we played in the 4th quarter tonight the whole game Friday

BLOWOUT!!!    i hope Corey gets better soon, we need his drives to the hoop his free throws

his energy


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re:*

one more thing, i personally have seen stints of Chris Kaman, and he has potential...

but damn today he was getting me mad, he was causing stupid turnovers , not catching passes

i think Rebraca should start what do you guys think....then again its early...but i think if he 

keeps playing sloppy the coach should consider someone else to start...


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

> ima try to go to the game anyonek now if its sold out yet???man i want to see some


naw, i don't think it's close to being sold out. I just bought some lower level tickets (200s) for $35 a piece (i believe i saved $50 a ticket)

if you want the same deal enter this code: NOVCRT (it's no longer even listed at www.clippers.com)

remember to enter it at at the FINAL promotions code slot on the bottom!


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re:*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> one more thing, i personally have seen stints of Chris Kaman, and he has potential...
> 
> but damn today he was getting me mad, he was causing stupid turnovers , not catching passes
> 
> ...


This probably happened because his hand is still sore, he has said that its sometimes hard to catch a ball, but he is fighting through it. he still got i think 7 rebounds though


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hopefully they can get the ball down low a little bit more this game becuase they need to work inside out most the game. And maybe other players will step-up so Sam doesnt have to do it all. But I predict a win.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Hawks starting lineup is really weird, they don't have anyone under 6-7. Might create some mismatches early on and problems with fouls but I believe the Clippers can take the Hawks at home.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

The Hawks lineup IS weird. They basically are starting 4 small forwards. Clips should be able to take them, especially if Maggette's back. Our little guys are quicker than Joe Johnson, and we can work Brand inside.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

looking to go 2-0 friday!...i sure hope mike keeps the rotation going and uses 9 or 10 players in the games...i think this would add fuel to players desire to compete at their highest level even if they get only 2 or 3 minutes...at least they get some playing time and can contribute to the team while gaining experience...also we need to preserve the keys aka sam, eb, corey, cat, kaman so we got a full tank when we make our playoff run!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Perfect Weekend: Clippers beat Hawks and Wolves, Bruins win, Galaxy wins, Red Wings beat Coyotes and Blues . . . god damn all of this can happen, now i just hope it does . . . anyways my popular predictions 

Clippers 104
Hawks 99

we'll come out under estimating Atlanta, and they'll play tough after a loss to Golden St. which they led by 10. In the end Brand and Cassell will be just too much.

Joe Johnson: 25 Points, 11 Dimes, 3 Turnovers
Sam Cassell: 21 Points, 15 Dimes, 2 Turnovers
Elton Brand: 19 Points, 13 Boards, 4 Blocks


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

has anyone heard anything about shaun's condition, i read somewhere that he was revaluated on yesterday, i hope the website has something soon. 

for friday's game
Perdiction:
Clippers-97
Hawks-85
Big game by Mobley and Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> has anyone heard anything about shaun's condition, i read somewhere that he was revaluated on yesterday, i hope the website has something soon.



I haven't heard anything but I hope to see him back soon.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips - 109
Hawks - 98

I think the bigger question is ...
HOW JACKED UP IS SAM going to be on SATURDAY.
I hope the Clips don't overlook the Hawks thinking of KG, Olowojunkie and Marko on Saturday.
You know Sam will be licking his chops wanting a piece of the T-wolves...stomp them into Tuesday's oblivion.

1 down...
win on Friday.
Win on Saturday.
go on the road and do more damage to the league that dis-respects this team.

I still say all Clipper Fans should show up to the Friday night opener in RED Clipper gear so Sam Cassell can show up to his NEW HOME and part the RED sea. Sam will take this team/franchise to a level of Respect that even DTS couldn't imagine. He'll be worth every penny to keep him for 2-3 more years.

Sam will own LA by the time he retires.

Clips 109 - hawks 98.

48 wins..
that's all we ask for before the playoffs.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm going to wait to see the amount of points the Clippers have to win by before making the bet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213030


Big spread for the Clippers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not betting anything on Clippers this game, I put 100 on the Hawks... 11 points... man I don't know.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

personally . . . i'm scared of the hawks . . i mean we under estimate them because of last year and there past, like other teams do to us, and for all we know they may whup our butts, but for tomorrow, i am seriously scared out of my damn mind of the Hawks. I just hope Dunleavy and the Clips dont expect this to be an easy win


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"The Perfect Weekend: Clippers beat Hawks and Wolves, Bruins win, Galaxy wins, Red Wings beat Coyotes and Blues . . . god damn all of this can happen, now i just hope it does . . . anyways my popular predictions "


like all sports and supports most L.A teams (BRUINS!!!!) thats kool

anyway....yea i think some of the other players need to step up and not make Sam carry the load

if Corey plays, he should give em a spark, if Cuttino plays well WOW, no Chris Kaman....

man he better play a little better than the first game, be a little quicker, less sloppy 

if he does i think it will be a great win...but once again...i dont think we should underestimate 

the HAwks...Joe Johnsons....at PG wow hmmmmm 

AHHH i cant wait for tomorrow see you guys at the game!!! if not ill WATCH YOU GUYS FROM MY TV

hahaha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Maggette and McCarty will miss the game again.

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_750717.php 



> The likelihood that forwards Corey Maggette and Walter McCarty will play tonight is not good. Maggette remains slowed by a strained left hamstring, and McCarty cannot grip a basketball without pain because of a cut right thumb. Both have been politicking to play, but neither has received clearance from trainer Jasen Powell.



Also found this funny:


> Although this adheres to the NBA's new dress code, it might not be what Commissioner David Stern had in mind. In an idea hatched by Cassell and guard Cuttino Mobley, the team's three rookies - Singleton, Daniel Ewing and Yaroslav Korolev - will wear blue tuxedos, with wide lapels and oversized bow ties to tonight's game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

At least the rooks are up for it lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

damn i cant wait to see them tuxes lol


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ATL has a nice starting lineup but we will wear them down with our bench. Our bench looks damn strong and we are not even at full strength. It sucks Mags and Waltaaa are not playing but the Clips win by 10. I know some people are concerned about Kaman's turnovers but I think his hand is still bothering him. He will be ok. Its scary to think how good the CLips will be when we get Mags, Waltaaa, and Livi back.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips - 110
hawks - 91

Last season the Clips won 3 games at home by more than 20 points... 
seattle - 30
indiana - 34
atlanta - 20

last year this team began to learn how to finish games off with leads.
last year this team couldn't win the close games...

so this year ... they will win the close games, or like game #1, WIN the game that was lost.
last year the Clips wouldn't have won game #1. They lacked leadership, they lacked the will to win, they lacked the killer instinct, win or die trying.

48 wins.
that means... 47 more to go and Atlanta will go down tonight... by 19 (Cassell's Castle)...
:raised_ey


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

from the la times article, it seems that corey and waltaa wanna play and think they can, but the trainer just hasn't given them permision. so it seems that both are gonna be ok, but im still wondering when are we gonna hear some news if shaun is improving or when he is gonna play.
i also hope during the game they'll show the rookies in the tuxes, i cant watch the pre-game show


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

14HipClip said:


> Clips - 110
> hawks - 91
> 
> Last season the Clips won 3 games at home by more than 20 points...
> ...



Indiana was a road game.


----------



## Maxwell48 (Oct 8, 2005)

do you know if i can listen to it in the radio?which channel?thx


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Maxwell48 said:


> do you know if i can listen to it in the radio?which channel?thx


http://www.progressivetalk1150.com


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to a Hawk fan, Al Harrington will miss the game.


----------



## Maxwell48 (Oct 8, 2005)

when does it start?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7:30 pacific i believe











damn i cant wait to see them tuxes. lol


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> 7:30 pacific i believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rookie hazing lol, well one of the Rookies is a beast, the other can gaurd nash...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

everyone who is going to the game, dont forget to boo as loud as possible when goldwire comes into the game!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think the better the clippers do without the key players like mccarty, maggette, and livingston, the less pressure will be on those guys when they do come back, especially livingston. I think if he started the season healthy he might have buckled under all of this hype that hes the number 1 play to watch this year, etc. etc. However, now, if hes out a month, the hype will have died down...the focus could(should) be on how well (hopefully) the clippers have done the first month, how great mobley and cassell are, etc. so livingston can just come in and do his thing. Back up point guards are going to be eaten alive by him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why the hell would people bo Goldwire. Just because your little <strike>Asian dildo</strike> got cut. WTf is that support all members of this team.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> everyone who is going to the game, dont forget to boo as loud as possible when goldwire comes into the game!


No don't boo, cheer. Every Clipper player is has to put their best effort in. Stop being so upset about Yuta.

You should be blaming the Goldwire signing on Livingston.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> everyone who is going to the game, dont forget to boo as loud as possible when goldwire comes into the game!


Whats your problem Yameneko. Goldwire has to feed his family too. Dunleavy thought he was more suited for what the team needed. I'm not gonna boo a clipper for no reason other than your favourite, obviosly because of race, player was cut. Rediculous.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Why the hell would people bo Goldwire. Just because your little <strike>Asian dildo</strike> got cut. WTf is that support all members of this team.


Uh, Japanese, there is a distinct difference between Asians. Yuta is Japanese, say little Japanese next time. :clown:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I scored myself some tickets you guys that are around during the game have fun with the game thread.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> everyone who is going to the game, dont forget to boo as loud as possible when goldwire comes into the game!



Oh god let it go. Who picked up Tabuse again? No one. I know you got the national pride going on and what not, but just because the kid is japanese doesn't mean he's good. He wont see more than 5 games this season because he isn't anything spectacular. Mike needed to get a PG who has some experiance and can use that incase Cassell and Livingston ever go down at the same time. Which is entirely possible.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This is one of those games that you are supposed to win, especially after a big comeback road win over my Sonics. Make sure you beat Atlanta and don't let a big lead slip away. And get as far ahead of the Lakers as you can in the standings. :yes:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Uh, Japanese, there is a distinct difference between Asians. Yuta is Japanese, say little Japanese next time. :clown:


That might be true, but Japanese people are still asians. Just like Germans are still Caucasians.


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> That might be true, but Japanese people are still asians. Just like Germans are still Caucasians.


That's not a good comparison. Replace 'Caucasians' with 'Europeans' and I agree.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> That might be true, but Japanese people are still asians. Just like Germans are still Caucasians.


But the Japanese got no ballers, the Chinese only have centers, and the Koreans just suck...

Man If i was just a foot taller with the ability to shoot well under pressure, and the agility I had two years ago, I'd be the only asian SG in the NBA and that's just sad.

China needs better PG's, SG's and SF's if they even want to make a dent in the Beijing olympics, so why the hell are they only sending Centers to the NBA.


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

My friend had extra tickets in the Avengers Suite where ever that is. I'm gonna be watching from there...woo HOo!! :clap: :clap: 

Lets kick some Hawks Butt!!! :starwars:

Mobley will do better, ET will continue to LEAD, and Brand will pound the paint!

Lookin for another W (2-0) BABEEE!!! :jump:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

god damn is everyone going :|anyone have an extra ticket lol


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't wait for the home opener. It feels like Christmas!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow @ Wilcox and Singleton so far


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman has like 3 blocks so far in the 2nd half, cuttino just hit the first trey of the game . . LA up 67-46


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross and Smith i think jumping it up


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross wins it . . Brand misses 18ish footer . .Donta Smith blows a lay in . . . Ewing makes a 20 footer, 69-46 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Zaur makes both FT's, 69-48 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley is having a nice game so far . .has 19 . .71-48 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Williams drives and gets fouled, foul on EB


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ewing may have been the steal of the 2nd round. Mike Smith said that the Clips were gonna pick Salim Stoudamire if he was still available. Ewing has been solid.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Marvin makes one of two . .71-49 Clips . . Brand rebounds and puts it in . . 73-49 Clips . . . another board for big EB . . Brand misses a sweeping hook . . Pachulia misses and Ewing boards . . . Brand gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand makes one, misses one . .74-49 Clippers . .Pachulia gets his 10th points and first field goal . 74-51 Clips . . Mobley misses . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hawks miss, Ross boards . .Kaman gets fouled . . god damn why cant Kaman be consistent? . . .Wilcox checks in for Brand . .Kaman with a sweet stroke . . again why cant be damn consistent? . 76-51 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lue misses first . . misses both, goes out of bounds, Clipper ball 31.9 left . . Kaman runs over Lue . .18.3 Left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

kaman with a block . . 1.5 left for Atlanta . .Ewing steals it and quarters over . .76-51 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

76-55 4-0 Run to start for 4th for Hawks, Ross misses 2 ft's . . Johnson scores . 76-57 . . 6-0 Run god damn . . . Wilcox makes a jumper . . 78-57 LA


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton with a rebound . . . Ewing misses a three . . Salim hit a trey . . 78-60 LA . . Rebraca misses . . . Childress misses . . Wilcox with a SLAM . . 80-60 LA


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

joe johnson will shoot two . . time out is taken . .8:43 left . . Wilcox has 14


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

4 players in double figures for LA . . Johnson makes first of two .. misses second . . Singleton with a sweet dish . Ross will shoot two . . .

cmon yama, weasel and everyone else chant "We Want Korolev"


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross makes them both . .82-61 Clips . . . J. Smith gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Misses both . .Zelly rebounds . .Singleton misses a jumper . .rebounds and gets hit hard


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton makes first . . . makes second . .84-61 LAC . . .Child shooting two . . makes first . . makes second . .84-63 CLips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing misses and Singleton rebounds and puts it back . .DOUBLE DOUBLE ..86-63 LA . . Salim hit a trey . .86-66 LA


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross misses . . 6:09 left . . Childress hits a three .. 86-69 LA . .Ewing . . nice dish to Zeljko who misses . . Ross with a steal . . Ewing scores . . .88-69 LA


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pachulia will shoot two, foul on Singleton . . time out on the court . .5:11 left


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

So much for the weak bench the clippers supposed to have.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pachi makes both . . 88-71 LA . .Singleton misses a slam :| . . Offensive foul on US


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> So much for the weak bench the clippers supposed to have.


Yep ... seems the bench has had the entire 4th quarter to themselves, giving the starters rest.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

To me I think the clippers are going to have one of the best bench if not the best in the league. Singleton, Rebraca, Livingston, ewing, Ross,Wilcox, etc..... I love this bench.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton with a rebound!! . . Wilcox gets fouled and will shoot two . .Wilcox misses both . .88-71 LA . . Ross rebounds .. Ewing misses a trey . . Wilcox keeps it alive . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

KOROLEV IS IN . . for Wilcox . . . Singleton another rbeound . .Ewing drives and Salim strips it . back court violation . .bad pass Yaro . . .88-71 LA 2:52 left


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW --- Guess what I saw today?

** and his clone ** at Staples FOR a Clipper game. AND, ** even said he expects the Clippers to make the playoffs.

I almost passed out when I saw that. He was even greeting the players when them came in and was dapping Singleton like they were long lost buddies. Singleton dapped back but didn't have any idea who he was.

I'm not sure how I really felt about them being there since those two especially have acted like we don't even play in LA. There have been times when they chose to cover a high school game rather then even mention us. So, I don't really know how I feel about their coverage.

I know we need the coverage, but those two have been downright mean, IMO.

EDIT: Deleted their names, don't want to offend their fans.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

It's good that the bench are giving the starters a big rest. Let's not forget they have a game tomorrow. I still think they're going to win tomorrow also. I just want to see how this team is going to do on the upcoming road trip.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

KOROLEV BRUSHED HIS SHOULDERS OFF WHEN HE CAME IN LMFAO

Singleton wraps Marvin . . Marvin called for the Walk . . . .Koro brings it up . . Koro vs Marvin . . . Ewing misses . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ivey scores . .88-73 . . .Ross misses . . Ivey again . . 88-75 LA . . Ross drives misses . . Singleton rebounds and will shoot two


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*OFF-TOPIC: Minnesota vs. Seattle*

"q" you're doing an awesome job as usual and I hope you don't mind me interrupting the flow, but ...

Minn and Sea are in a tight battle with Sea up by 4 with 3 mins in the 4th. Don't know WHAT that says about our game with Minn tomorrow.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boniface N`Dong checks in for Rebraca . .Singy makes first . . makes second . . 90-75 LA


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Singleton is a monster on the rebounds. Why wasn't he given a chance before?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Offensive foul on Salim . . . 4 Rooks on Court for CLippers .. . 37.6 left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

because no team has scouts like us? lol


Goldwire shoots and scores . .92-75 LA .. game over . .Hawks score . .92-77 Clips win

2-0 for first time since 1990/91


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> It's good that the bench are giving the starters a big rest. Let's not forget they have a game tomorrow. I still think they're going to win tomorrow also. I just want to see how this team is going to do on the upcoming road trip.


It might be me and my expectations, but I don't think the starters have looked that fluid. In fact, I think the bench works better together than the starters.

I also think that Kaman's hand is still bothering him and that Dunleavy should sit him and let Chris play center until he heals. Chris W has the right mindset this year, so he won't mind relinquishing the starting spot when Chris K returns.

So, again, IMO the starters still have some work to do on their chemistry.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Singleton is a monster on the rebounds. Why wasn't he given a chance before?


Probably something in his background that we will hear about later than won't even matter. You know how some people can be ... don't believe in giving people a second chance.

This is just my speculation ... proabably not near the answer to your question.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

"q" Thank you ... great job as usual. 

Sorry for interrupting, but I felt the bench had this game in the bag.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow is korolev really 7'0? i mean thats what it said when he checked in

eh its coo . . anything for my clips


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: OFF-TOPIC: Minnesota vs. Seattle*



Dynasty Raider said:


> "q" you're doing an awesome job as usual and I hope you don't mind me interrupting the flow, but ...
> 
> Minn and Sea are in a tight battle with Sea up by 4 with 3 mins in the 4th. Don't know WHAT that says about our game with Minn tomorrow.


Minn and Sea going to OT (94/94) Minn will be tired when they play us. Good thing our starters got to rest. Marko looked pretty good when I glimpsed at the game and you know he will be ready to show us that we made a mistake. Hopefully, Cuttino will be ready to prove that we didn't, we know Sam will be ready.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Great game... just got to love the big performances by Cat, Wilcox and, of course, James Singleton. Looking forward to another W tomorrow against the Wolves.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

What a great game! Clippers had five players in double figures. This is fantastic!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Why the hell would people bo Goldwire. Just because your little Asian dildo got cut. WTf is that support all members of this team.


As ive posted before, in protest of dunleavvy keeping him instead of tabuse...might be the worst decision of the dunleavvy era, right up there with taking chalmers in the 2nd round last year. Watch the language too...not only is that vulgar, but it could also be construed as racist. Imagine if someone called cutting chalmers, "glad we got rid of that black #$#%." 



> Whats your problem Yameneko. Goldwire has to feed his family too. Dunleavy thought he was more suited for what the team needed. I'm not gonna boo a clipper for no reason other than your favourite, obviosly because of race, player was cut. Rediculous.


Youre ridiculous. Dont call my point of view ridiculous with no basis. We have gone over many times why tabuse should have been kept over goldwire. Do a search and you will see. Cliffs notes version: 1. More upside, 2. Revenue for team, 3. What a team needs for a 3rd string PG (change of pace guy), 4. Outplayed goldwire by far in the preseason, 5. showed an excellent grasp of dunleavvys offense from preseason game 1, 6. instant fan favorite, etc. etc.



> Oh god let it go. Who picked up Tabuse again? No one. I know you got the national pride going on and what not, but just because the kid is japanese doesn't mean he's good. He wont see more than 5 games this season because he isn't anything spectacular. Mike needed to get a PG who has some experiance and can use that incase Cassell and Livingston ever go down at the same time. Which is entirely possible.


You do realize that Tabuse was cut with minutes left on the deadline...the time when everyone had already finalized their rosters, right? Is he going to get picked up? Im not sure. But if youre going to use other teams interest as a criteria, lets see...which training camp was goldwire in? Oh yeah, NONE. And thats during a time when teams could have 20+ guys on their roster, and still no one picked him up. Even toronto before the clippers had offered tabuse a contract...not goldwire. When tabuse went to the clippers, who did toronto go to as plan b? goldwire? No..i believe it was robert pack. National pride? Im not japanese, and i never said because he was japanese, he was good, so why would you bring that up? I wouldnt be so infuritated if the player tabuse was cut for was someone legit. were talking about a guy who is the king of the 10 day contract. A guy who has been cut by more teams than most anyone else in the league, a guy who has played in a total of 65 games since 2000. A guy who didnt prove himself in the preseason. I would actually prefer chalmers on the team even than goldwire...at least chalmers plays decent defense, and is a change of pace kind of guy.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dunleavvy is going to have some tough decisions to make when the clippers are healthy. When maggette comes back, how do you take minutes away from singleton? Its got to come from ross, but at the same time, do you give up too much as far as quickness/ball handling when he has to play at the 2? Or do you give him minutes at the 4 position? Not sure about that as it seems like kaman brand and wilcox will be splitting a lot of those minutes....does that mean your 4 million invested in mccarty and rebraca see a bunch of DNP-coaches decision? 

When livingston comes back, does this mean zero minutes for ewing? 

Its a problem a clipper coach has rarely had - too much talent, not enough minutes for everyone.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> Youre ridiculous. Dont call my point of view ridiculous with no basis. We have gone over many times why tabuse should have been kept over goldwire. Do a search and you will see. Cliffs notes version: 1. More upside, 2. Revenue for team, 3. What a team needs for a 3rd string PG (change of pace guy), 4. Outplayed goldwire by far in the preseason, 5. showed an excellent grasp of dunleavvys offense from preseason game 1, 6. instant fan favorite, etc. etc.


Who the **** made you coach. Or is your name Mike Dunleavy, wait it cant be. "We have gone over many times why tabuse should have been kept" LOL shoulda gone over it with MIKE DUNLEAVY the COACH. 

I'm not calling your infatuation with Tabuse rediculous, its the asking of clipper fans to boo their own team because of a decision you dont agree with. 
RE-DIK-ULOUS
OH and lol at your reasons.. FAN FAVOURITE (note spelling) who's favourite yours? Revenue... I'm sorry I care more about winning. OH and he must of had such an excellent grasp that Dunleavy would rather bring in Goldwire. 
RE-DIK-ULOUS


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

having read that impassioned response, i agree with theclipshow.
you're being ridiculous.
referring to a close decision about the 15th man on a 15-man roster as one of the worst decisions in club history is just silly.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Who the **** made you coach. Or is your name Mike Dunleavy, wait it cant be. "We have gone over many times why tabuse should have been kept" LOL shoulda gone over it with MIKE DUNLEAVY the COACH.


You just dont get it do you. Who said i was the coach? Only you are saying that. Who said my name is mike..only you are saying that. And how ridiculous is your last comment on how we should be going over with dunleavvy the reasons why tabuse should have been kept? I guess you and i and everyone else who posts on message boards, have inside contact with dunleavvy so that we can give him our input? No, thats the reason we post opinions on message boards. 



> I'm not calling your infatuation with Tabuse rediculous, its the asking of clipper fans to boo their own team because of a decision you dont agree with.


Fine, youre entitled to your opinion. My opinion is that anyone who would say that its ridiculous to boo in order to make a statement is pretty ridiculous in themselves. Why does kobe get booed everywhere, especially last year in clipper games? Are all clipper fans, denver fans, etc. who boo kobe ridiculous? Why does latrell spreewell get booed. Why do bad calls from refs get booed. why did eli manning get booed when he was drafted? Its all about making a statement. Thats part of going to games. you make a statement FOR (cheering) something you like, or AGAINST (booing) something you dont like. Does every single fan cheer or boo at the same time? No, everyone has different things they like/dislike. If you dont want to boo goldwire, thats your perrogative. It would be pretty dumb of you to boo him for no reason, if you didnt have a statement to make. But for those of us who do want to make a statement, its not your place to say its ridiculous, especially when it is such a legitimate statement. 



> OH and lol at your reasons.. FAN FAVOURITE (note spelling) who's favourite yours? Revenue... I'm sorry I care more about winning. OH and he must of had such an excellent grasp that Dunleavy would rather bring in Goldwire.


Keep it up, youre digging yourself deeper and deeper. Who's favorite? Did you actually go to any of the preseason games? Did you perhaps listen to them on the radio? Watch them on directv? Or at the very least did you read the game reports from people who did those things? If so, you would have seen that tabuse was easily the fan favorite no matter where the game was it seemed, even where there was no japanese population like in montana or wherever that game was played. Every time he touched the ball in the preseason games, there was a buzz in the crowd. thats the definition of a fan favorite, in case you didnt know. 

Revenue? You care more about winning? Again, two wrong statements. First of all, this is a business, first and foremost. Revenue always has to be a factor in decision making (note i did not say ONLY factor...it was 1 of 5 factors in this tabuse case). And do you really think that goldwire is better than tabuse? I dont think anyone on this board last week thought that. Dunleavvy has a fetish for experienced players, but can we really trust dunleavvy's talent gauge for that kind of player just because of what brunson did? Look at the other journeymen that dun has brought who did nothing like darick martin, kirk penney, kenny anderson, maurice baker, randy livingston, glen rice, doug overton, etc. First of all, notice how the 3rd/4th string guard really does not have an impact on "winning/losing." Then notice how none of tholse players panned out, so its not like we just can say, well dunleavvy must have made the right decision because he has a great track record of picking these guys. 

And again, did you watch the games to actually say that goldwire had a better grasp of the offense than tabuse? No, didnt think so. 

PS, have you watched either of the first two games at goldwire stinking it up on both ends of the floor?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> referring to a close decision about the 15th man on a 15-man roster as one of the worst decisions in club history is just silly.


Yup, you should agree with clipshow, since like him you also like putting words in my mouth. If you read my post, i said the worst decision of the dunleavvy era, which is 2 seasons and change. The reason that it MIGHT be the worst decision is that it was so obvious what should have been done. Almost every single factor, tabuse was the logical choice over goldwire. Everyone knows were talking about the bottom of the roster...doesnt matter where the roster decision is, when you have a win win situation on one side, but dont take it, its a bad decision. At first i thought maybe picking ewing this year was a terrible decision, because i thought we were going to keep brunson, and at the time we still had jaric, livingston, and chalmers on the roster...let alone the fact there were great guys still on the board. However, due to the moves made, and ewing's great defense and shooting, its not turning out so bad. What other moves that dunleavvy has made, do you think were just blatently terrible if not this?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Back on track here....

I feel sorry for atlanta fans. That is one terrible team. Especially in the front court. Didnt the clipeprs outscore the front court by 24-2 in the first half? Joe johnson also does not look comfortable in that offense. I hope they can pull something off. with or without al harrington, they might have trouble winning 13 games. 

I could see them throwing big bucks at chris wilcox next year.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

tabuse is high-risk/high-reward.
goldwire is low-risk/low-reward.
they decided they wanted the latter.
i trust them.
it's the 15th man, who will maybe get a few minutes of garbage time.
calling it the worst decision of the dunleavy era, the year, the month or the week is why everyone looks at your lengthy diatribes on this ridiculous point and your non-starter of a suggestion that we boo our team, and concludes that something like race is giving you blinders on this...GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just got back from the guy. I was quite pleased by the outcome. First thing to mention the Clipper play team ball, notice all the points being shared by all. I guess they proved the hater tonight. Also the Clippers proved they have a damn good bench. Singleton is a MONSTER, he is every where when there is a rebound. He had 7 offensive boards to add to his total of 13. Not to mention he can score too adding 13 points. Wilcox had some really sweet plays, the monster dunk and the alley-opp. Glad to see him produce will he was on the court. Also tonight, Mobley and Cassell played some good defense. Mobley was back to his normal self and played a great game. Cassell didn't need to do much since the game was never in trouble. Brand played well but like Cassell didn't need to produce. Kaman had a nice defensive night with 4 blocks. The Clippers success came from their defense tonight. 11 blocks and 10 steals plus lots of forces TO's. Good night for the Clippers defense and a great night to rest the starters for tomarrow.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How is tabuse high risk? First of all, even you just said, were talking about the 15th person on the roster, in your previous post, AND in this post...i dont see a big risk when were talking about 2 players who have similar talent. Now if you say put a 12 year old as the 15th player, yeah, that might be risky...but were talking tabuse. vs. goldwire. Also, there is almost no risk with goldwire...you know that you are going to get garbage from him, so thats what you expect from someone who has stunk it up the last 5 years. 

And again, almost all fans on all message boars that i checked (about 90% the last time i checked out of 28 opinions), thought that tabuse should be kept over goldwire. and, if you can think of a worse decision when the decision of what the clippers should do is so clear, during the week, month, year, or dunleavvy era, i already have invited you once to let us know what it is.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

other interesting notes from the game:

cassell and ewing were on the court at one point, but mobley was running point. I found that interesting..looks like dunleavvy is experimenting. 

korolev really looks overmatched...i was hoping it was nerves, i hope he gets over this funk...i dont like him at point forward at this point...

for anyone watching the game, the lawler and smith funny banter of the night (there were lots, but my favorite was) was when they were talking about how zaza actually had changed his name to zaza, so lawler said, "why zaza? why not bill?"


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> You just dont get it do you. Who said i was the coach? Only you are saying that. Who said my name is mike..only you are saying that. And how ridiculous is your last comment on how we should be going over with dunleavvy the reasons why tabuse should have been kept? I guess you and i and everyone else who posts on message boards, have inside contact with dunleavvy so that we can give him our input? No, thats the reason we post opinions on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOu are so lost man. I'll break this down for you one last time.

1. Actually talking to Dunleavy.. thats called sarcastic (those quotation marks signify your words), you obviously didnt get it. We have gone over why these players should have been kept plenty, but the coach and his staff have EVEN MORE. And believe it or not they see these players more than you or I.

2. Your "booing arguement" lol, doesnt even translate to what your asking us to do. FANS DONT BOO THEIR OWN PLAYERS WHEN THEY'VE DONE NOTHING TO DESERVE IT. Kobe doesnt get boo'd by laker fans, neither does Payton Manning when he doesnt throw it to Marvin Harrison. WTF are you talking about here. YOur just reaching.

3. What percentage of clipper fans were at the preseason games first of all. Answer - a small minority. So to use that as a definition of a fan favourite is rediculous. And if your trying to say he was just a fan favourite in general (not with clips fans), my response who cares THATS NOT GONNA WIN US GAMES. Also I love how you ovverrate preseason performances, I guess the spurs deserved to be ranked low going into the season. Its preseason, he was playing against other camp fodder. I shouldn't even dignify your "do you even follow the clippers", but I will. I watch and listen and read everything clippers. I'm not saying other people dont, because there are plenty who do.

4. I question anyone who says "this is a business, first and foremost". Not for us fans, and not for the coach. I think we would both agee WINNING WILL INCREASE REVENUE MORE THAN ANY SIDE SHOW WILL. Period.

5. I love the way at the end YOU QUESTION MIKE DUNLEAVY'S TALENT GAUGE. Again who are you to do this, what are your credentials. Maybe you should be our assistant coach.

PS- Goldwire has been suckin it up, but then again he wasnt there for training camp. I dont want him to get any minutes right now..... BUT I'M NOT GONNA BOO A CLIPPER PLAYER WHO HAS DONE NOTHING AND IS JUST TRYING TO MAKE A LIVING FOLLOWING HIS DREAMS.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> Yup, you should agree with clipshow, since like him you also like putting words in my mouth. ?


You need to go back and read CAREFULLY. All I've ever done is quote YOU. You've got no arguement to justify booing your own players soo your just reaching. Its ok.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> other interesting notes from the game:
> 
> 
> 
> for anyone watching the game, the lawler and smith funny banter of the night (there were lots, but my favorite was) was when they were talking about how zaza actually had changed his name to zaza, so bill said, "why zaza? why not bill?"



So Bill said... you must mean Ralph Lawler, dont want to put any words in your mouth though.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Actually talking to Dunleavy.. thats called sarcastic (those quotation marks signify your words), you obviously didnt get it. We have gone over why these players should have been kept plenty, but the coach and his staff have EVEN MORE. And believe it or not they see these players more than you or I.


Yeah, for someone who is trying to educate on sarcasm, you must not have picked up on mine in the same subject matter. My sarcasm was based on you bringing up something that had nothing to do with the conversation. On a message board people have opinions, and we debate it here...to even sarcastically say something like our opinion is meaningless if we didnt talk to the clippers GM/coach about it is ridiculous.



> Your "booing arguement" lol, doesnt even translate to what your asking us to do. FANS DONT BOO THEIR OWN PLAYERS WHEN THEY'VE DONE NOTHING TO DESERVE IT. Kobe doesnt get boo'd by laker fans, neither does Payton Manning when he doesnt throw it to Marvin Harrison. WTF are you talking about here. YOur just reaching.


Oh brother. You still dont get it so you try to beat around the bush with a bunch of meaningless words. The statement is not AGAINST goldwire, as i have said many times, the statement is agasint dunleavvy's decision to keep goldwire. You dont think fans boo their own teams? What sports do you watch? You think every fan agrees when someone deserves/doesnt deserve to be booed? No. Do you see me here saying that if YOU do not boo to make this statement, you are a loser or something? No. Unlike you, i respect other people's opinions on when to cheer/boo. Actually, in BOTh games so far, goldwire himself has merited a lot of booing. (terrible play in the first game, terrible shot selection, defense in tonights game). 



> What percentage of clipper fans were at the preseason games first of all. Answer - a small minority. So to use that as a definition of a fan favourite is rediculous. And if your trying to say he was just a fan favourite in general (not with clips fans), my response who cares THATS NOT GONNA WIN US GAMES.


What? Are you even going more off base than your previous posts? A small miniority of clipper fans were at preseason games? what does that have to do with anything. a small miniority of fans go to any game if you consider the 10's of thousands of fans. But when you talk about fan favorite, the ONLY way to guage that is by fan response IN THE GAME. Anyone knows that. The only other way to guage it other than who the crowd chants for, cheers for the most is possibly by website hits or something, and we all know tabuse broke all of those records. Everyone who went to a game this year or watched it all agreed that tabuse was the fan favorite. Youre saying that all of a sudden, if he made the team, he would have lost that title? And there you go about winning games again. Tell me, how is a 4th string PG going to win you games? They dont. Thats why the decision is based on overall strengths and weaknesses on the court, monetary reasons (both tabuse and goldwire are cheaper than brunson for example), etc. 



> 4. I question anyone who says "this is a business, first and foremost". Not for us fans, and not for the coach. I think we would both agee WINNING WILL INCREASE REVENUE MORE THAN ANY SIDE SHOW WILL. Period.


Once again, youre off base. Doesnt matter what "us fans" want ALL the time. Its still a business. Ownership has to find a balance between pleasing the fans, while keeping revenue high, just like in any business. Clippers amazingly have done that almost better than any other team, even though they dont win. And for the 100th time, were not talking about a decision that will have any effect over the won loss column. Were not talking about not signing cuttino mobley in order to keep tabuse on the roster. 



> 5. I love the way at the end YOU QUESTION MIKE DUNLEAVY'S TALENT GAUGE. Again who are you to do this, what are your credentials. Maybe you should be our assistant coach.


I dont have to be anyone. Im just looking at facts. You should try it some day. Notice how you couldnt negate my names that i put that shows that we cant just take dunleavvys word for it on these journeymen. I think dunleavvy has shown himself to be a GREAT scout for unknown wing players and centers. First bobby simmons, then q ross, so when singleton comes along,w e all assume that he will turn out great since dunleavvy has a good track record with that kind of thing. Same with centers, he and elgin got miki moore and rebraca last year, and even n'diyaye wasnt a complete bust as a 6th string guy. So this year many see ndong as a guy who might have some upside. But, look at those journeymen guards that dunleavvy has gotten TONS of. Out of all of them, brunson was the only one who turned out to be good. Does that mean goldwire is automatically going to be crap just because of that? No, what it means is that BASED ON THE FACTS, nothing else, you cannot just blindly say, that dunleavvy MUST be right in taking goldwire. Its just not logical with his track record. 



> PS- Goldwire has been suckin it up, but then again he wasnt there for training camp. I dont want him to get any minutes right now..... BUT I'M NOT GONNA BOO A CLIPPER PLAYER WHO HAS DONE NOTHING AND IS JUST TRYING TO MAKE A LIVING FOLLOWING HIS DREAMS.


Tabuse was on the ball from game one in preseason. Even more so than ewing and korolev at running the team. Goldwire has been with the team for a while now, and still hasnt showed anything. And also i really dont care if you boo or not. When are you going to get it...IMO, everyone can have their own opinion. have i once said you are ridiculous for NOT wanting to boo? No. Its your perrogative.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, nice win. We all expected this, but the Clippers came out and won with balanced scoring, great rebounding and from the looks of the boxscore - some pretty good defense.

That Singleton guy can play ball, can't he?


G-Force


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One time, could have been a fluke..two times in a row, wow, this guy has potential..if he pulls off another double double saturday, this guy is definately for real. Has there ever been someone who started their career with 3 double doubles off the bench, who became a total scrub?

gforce, do you still have season tickets? did you go to the opener?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, I still have my pair of season tickets. That home opener was painful. Sam just plain killed us.


G-Force


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Good Game By The Clips..
They're Playin Great Basketball - I Can't Wait To See Corey Back..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Player Of The Game:*








James Singleton: 13 Points, 13 Rebounds, 13 Steals

*Some Quotes:*



> Clippers Head Coach Mike Dunleavy:
> 
> On the LAC chemistry:
> “Our chemistry is really coming together and they are really pulling for each other.”
> ...




http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/postgame0506_ATL_051104.html


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> As ive posted before, in protest of dunleavvy keeping him instead of tabuse...might be the worst decision of the dunleavvy era, right up there with taking chalmers in the 2nd round last year. Watch the language too...not only is that vulgar, but it could also be construed as racist. Imagine if someone called cutting chalmers, "glad we got rid of that black #$#%."


I believe his post wasn't ment to sound racist, although the term "Asian dildo" was a very poor choice in wording. I believe his post was ment more to stress that thinks mianly your love for Tabuse only exists because of the Japanese blood line, and if he was chinese you probably wouldn't have even given a crap about him. I agree with him, because anyone that hypes up this unproven loser as much as you must have some sort of agenda to push. The entire Clipper staff, people who get paid to make these choices let him go. And it wasn't because he was Japanese, it was because they know if they need to rely on a third string PG again this season, they need someone who has looked good in something other than a single preseason game. Something Tabuse hasn't done, and will more than likely never do.




> Youre ridiculous. Dont call my point of view ridiculous with no basis. We have gone over many times why tabuse should have been kept over goldwire. Do a search and you will see. Cliffs notes version: 1. More upside, 2. Revenue for team, 3. What a team needs for a 3rd string PG (change of pace guy), 4. Outplayed goldwire by far in the preseason, 5. showed an excellent grasp of dunleavvys offense from preseason game 1, 6. instant fan favorite, etc. etc.


You know whats great about the preseason? So many teams and players look better than they really are. Mike D is about to be the second coach in Clipper history to make it to the playoffs? Probably because he, like Larry Brown, know what they want in a player and Tabuse didn't fit that need. I tend to trust the guy who has the experiance and knows what he is doing, over the guy who picks a player because of there last name and ability to market the player.



> You do realize that Tabuse was cut with minutes left on the deadline...the time when everyone had already finalized their rosters, right? Is he going to get picked up? Im not sure. But if youre going to use other teams interest as a criteria, lets see...which training camp was goldwire in? Oh yeah, NONE. And thats during a time when teams could have 20+ guys on their roster, and still no one picked him up. Even toronto before the clippers had offered tabuse a contract...not goldwire. When tabuse went to the clippers, who did toronto go to as plan b? goldwire? No..i believe it was robert pack. National pride? Im not japanese, and i never said because he was japanese, he was good, so why would you bring that up? I wouldnt be so infuritated if the player tabuse was cut for was someone legit. were talking about a guy who is the king of the 10 day contract. A guy who has been cut by more teams than most anyone else in the league, a guy who has played in a total of 65 games since 2000. A guy who didnt prove himself in the preseason. I would actually prefer chalmers on the team even than goldwire...at least chalmers plays decent defense, and is a change of pace kind of guy.


Everyone can always use a cheap vetern backup PG if they have the spots. Many teams could have invited Tabuse out after he was cut, or before he was picked up in the first place. They didn't... Because there was better creams of the crop out there already. We had such an overly PG heavy draft this season that most of those college level players made it to teams and final rosters because they were simply better. Its a hard concept, but teams WANT the best bang for the buck. If that described Tabuse, he'd be a Clipper or something else already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jcwla said:


> having read that impassioned response, i agree with theclipshow.
> you're being ridiculous.
> referring to a close decision about the 15th man on a 15-man roster as one of the worst decisions in club history is just silly.



Yeah, the Clippers shall rule they day they cut Tabuse off there roster. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Fine, youre entitled to your opinion. My opinion is that anyone who would say that its ridiculous to boo in order to make a statement is pretty ridiculous in themselves. Why does kobe get booed everywhere, especially last year in clipper games? Are all clipper fans, denver fans, etc. who boo kobe ridiculous? Why does latrell spreewell get booed. Why do bad calls from refs get booed. why did eli manning get booed when he was drafted? Its all about making a statement. Thats part of going to games. you make a statement FOR (cheering) something you like, or AGAINST (booing) something you dont like. Does every single fan cheer or boo at the same time? No, everyone has different things they like/dislike. If you dont want to boo goldwire, thats your perrogative. It would be pretty dumb of you to boo him for no reason, if you didnt have a statement to make. But for those of us who do want to make a statement, its not your place to say its ridiculous, especially when it is such a legitimate statement.
> 
> Keep it up, youre digging yourself deeper and deeper. Who's favorite? Did you actually go to any of the preseason games? Did you perhaps listen to them on the radio? Watch them on directv? Or at the very least did you read the game reports from people who did those things? If so, you would have seen that tabuse was easily the fan favorite no matter where the game was it seemed, even where there was no japanese population like in montana or wherever that game was played. Every time he touched the ball in the preseason games, there was a buzz in the crowd. thats the definition of a fan favorite, in case you didnt know.
> 
> ...


This went from amusing.... To plain sad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Easy Victory Is Perfectly Fine 



> "I told the guys before the game that a road win in Seattle means nothing if you drop a home game right after it, so we had to come out and take care of business," Dunleavy said. "Again, I thought we had some good efforts, and some real good efforts from our bench, particularly in the first half."
> 
> Rookie forward James Singleton had an impressive encore performance to a 14-point, 10-rebound outing against Seattle. He had 13 points and 13 rebounds — seven on the offensive end — against the Hawks.
> 
> "Singleton was great throughout the whole game off the bench," Dunleavy said. "He's just an effort guy."





> "That's my job," Wilcox said. "We all have roles on the team, and my role is to come off the bench, execute some plays and give the team a lift. I just try to give us a little excitement, and the guys can roll off of that."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Easy Victory Is Perfectly Fine



Nice! Clippers currently lead the pacific!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Is yamaneko stil complaing about Tabuse? Wow your amazing. You want to have a legitimate Clippers website and be recognized and then you go, Lets Boo Goldwire because an Asian guy got cut. And if your booing Dunleavy then still what the hell is wrong with you have you seen they guys they have picked up out of nowhere (Ross,Singelton,Simmons). So what you think Tabuse was good enough guys every year get cut who have good preseason perfomances, it's apart of like get over it. Either you like this team or you dont.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I believe his post wasn't ment to sound racist, although the term "Asian dildo" was a very poor choice in wording.


Didnt say that he meant to sound that way. It was just a warning to him and others that we need to think before using wording that could be construed by others as being that way.



> I believe his post was ment more to stress that thinks mianly your love for Tabuse only exists because of the Japanese blood line, and if he was chinese you probably wouldn't have even given a crap about him. I agree with him, because anyone that hypes up this unproven loser as much as you must have some sort of agenda to push.


Oh brother. Are you too not reading any of the actual posts here? If you were, youd see that this debate is about keeping goldwire over tabuse, and that there are FIVE reasons that make it logical to have done that, not just his nationality. If we were talking about an identical situation of players with similar skill levels, it wouldnt matter if tabuse was chinese, puerto rican, or whatever. 



> And it wasn't because he was Japanese, it was because they know if they need to rely on a third string PG again this season, they need someone who has looked good in something other than a single preseason game. Something Tabuse hasn't done, and will more than likely never do.


Tabuse looked good throughout the entire preseason. Goldwire has been mostly garbage throughout the last 10 years. You also mention tabuse being an "unproven loser." How can tabuse constitute that term? Almost all rookies and 2nd year players are unproven, does that mean they are losers? If you are talking about history of winning, tabuse singlehandedly lead his team to th eplayoffs last year, i wouldnt call that being a loser. Korolev has done jack, does that make him an unproven loser? No, hes a young guy with upside. There is a difference. 



> Mike D is about to be the second coach in Clipper history to make it to the playoffs? Probably because he, like Larry Brown, know what they want in a player and Tabuse didn't fit that need. I tend to trust the guy who has the experiance and knows what he is doing, over the guy who picks a player because of there last name and ability to market the player.


The reason that the clippers are going to the playoffs has nothing to do with how dunleavvy picks the 14th/15th spot on the roster this year, nor in previous years. As i have mentioned before, dunleavvy has a horrible track record with the clippers at picking up this kind of journeyman player. Brunson was his only good choice out of the 7+ players that he has chosen. Thats why i say in this situation, you cannot just blindly follow him. Personally, when he picks up talent in europe, yes i do blindly follow him because he seems to know what hes doing with getting young wing players from europe, nbdl, etc. But in this situation i cant just say, well dunleavvy has done great picking up guys like darrick martin, etc., so goldwire definiately is a great pickup over tabuse. And once again, this decision is not solely based on marketability. If it was, id still make that decision since were talking about the 15th guy on the roster. but ive said time and agin, there are 5 reasons to pick tabuse over goldwire. Marketability is just one of them.



> Many teams could have invited Tabuse out after he was cut, or before he was picked up in the first place. They didn't... Because there was better creams of the crop out there already.


What are you talking about? How many teams could have invited tabuse after he was cut? YOu do realize that the clippers were one of the last teams to finalize their roster, right? Almost everyone had already submitted their final rosters. And before the clippers picked him up? There were two teams after him, but most shied away because everyone thought he was going to go to toronto who had offered him their 3rd string job, until at the last second he went to the clippers. Now, again, lets get back to the debate of goldwire vs. tabuse. How many offers did goldwire get in training camp? in the preaseason? none. 



> You want to have a legitimate Clippers website and be recognized and then you go, Lets Boo Goldwire because an Asian guy got cut.


I DO have the most viewed website of its kind on the internet, and am recognized for my work by clippers players, staff, etc. However, thats besides the point. On that website Im not a die hard clipper fan. On message boards i am. And there you go pulling the race card like everyone else, ignoring the other 4 factors in choosing him over goldwire.



> And if your booing Dunleavy then still what the hell is wrong with you have you seen they guys they have picked up out of nowhere (Ross,Singelton,Simmons). So what you think Tabuse was good enough guys every year get cut who have good preseason perfomances, it's apart of like get over it. Either you like this team or you dont.


Another person who doesnt read the posts. You will notice by reading early that i said dunleavvy has a great track record with those types of players, but NOT with the journeyman PG/SG that he seems to have a fetish for. 

I have given everyone ample opportunity to debate using facts. No, instead everyone just tries to keep saying that the only reason were having this debate is for 1 reason of race, and its been stated that that is not the only reason at all. The debate is on goldwire vs. tabuse, and not one person has even attempted to debate the 5 keys that i initially put out there for keeping tabuse. Its getting old. The end.


----------

